# Good bike rental in OC



## keep riding (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm taking a short trip to Orange County in November. Have been on a training plan and don't want to miss a week of training. Can anyone recommend a good shop that rents road bikes? Thanks!


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

*Not really rentals but...*

http://www.rocknroadcyclery.net/test_ride.php

This a local chain I frequent. They just got in a bunch of demo bikes they charge $50 a day for and the $50 goes towards a purchase, they want to sell you a new Spesh, obviously. 

Maybe they'd work out a deal on a rental, wouldn't hurt to call. They have shops in Irvine, Mission Viejo, Laguna Niguel.

Chris


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Revo in Dana Point rents bikes. I rented a Specialized Roubaix with 105 for four days about $200 IIRC.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

ccroy2001 said:


> http://www.rocknroadcyclery.net/test_ride.php
> 
> This a local chain I frequent. They just got in a bunch of demo bikes they charge $50 a day for and the $50 goes towards a purchase, they want to sell you a new Spesh, obviously.
> 
> ...


They also have a shop in Anaheim Hills.


----------

